# Rv Theft And Police Chase



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll have to find pics to post tomorrow. The late news here in Phx showed this live. A couple robbed a drug store and stole a diesel pusher RV. After a chase from Casa Grande to Phoenix, the police used stop sticks to blow out their tires. They closed all traffic east and west bound on I-1O in downtown Phx. Once stopped, sparks caused by the blown tires lit the RV on fire. The news caught the RV basically blow up when the fire hit the propane or gas tanks. The people just made it out and were brought down by the police. Still no word if anyone or anything was left inside the RV.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That would have been one entertaining police chase. All the others are all so typical with such a boring ending...oh, except the one I saw where the police shot the guy to death on live tv before they had a chance to edit it...ooopsie!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures would be great, but a link to a local TV station with video would be awesome.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You know, these robbers







need to be put down in the Hall of Fame for the stupidest get-away vehicle!! Who in their right mind would chose a diesel pusher to make a run for it??? Talk about sticking out like a sore thumb??







Hope there were no passengers onboard, when they stole it.








Darlene action


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Major bummer for the RV owners.














Can you imagine being on vacation and not only having your RV stolen, but then destroyed!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that certainly make for an interesting get-away vehicle!
Did they really think they were going to outrun anybody?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't do the crime, if you can't do the time...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I feel real sorry for the RV owner "Thats Really Stinks"
I hope they throw the book at the robbers " Of all vehicles to choose"









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I looked up the story on the web and found this...

Police chase RV around Toledo streets

Created: 10/12/2005 1:25:57 PM
Updated:10/12/2005 7:36:40 PM

TOLEDO, Ohio (AP) -- It was one of your weirder police chases.

Police in Toledo say they pursued a hulking, white recreational vehicle around the city last night until the thing wound up in the Maumee River.

The driver, 25-year-old Timothy Kurth of Toledo, is now in custody, charged with felony fleeing and eluding, also with grand theft auto for allegedly taking his uncle's RV.

Police say they were on to Kurth after he hit a parked car and kept going. Eventually, four police units were in pursuit, and devices were used to stop the RV by popping its tires.

Those did the job, and before long the vehicle was riding on its rims and giving off sparks. They set the RV ablaze -- leading Kurth to drive into the river to put out the fire.

Â© 2006

The Associated Press


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

This really stinks. I'll call my son in Phoenix and see if he knows where we can get more info. I'd love to see the video too.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Skippershe just posted a link to the video in a new thread 'RV Chase Video'.
Pretty wild ride!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Skippershe just posted a link to the video in a new thread 'RV Chase Video'.
> Pretty wild ride!
> 
> 
> ...


Wild ride indeed, have to wonder why the guy didn't stop when the wheels literally began falling off!







BTW, this shows the chase in Toledo last October, no video from Phoenix yet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool...I go there now.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't get video to this yet but found this article from yesterday. Live news showed the guy being shot and killed by a SWAT officer.

http://www.abc15.com/news/index.asp?did=28275


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't get the video to work here but included a link to the story with a icon to click on the video. Let me know if it works.

http://www.azcentral.com/12news/news/artic...talker0715.html


----------

